# Gutter dry well?



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello forum. It has been a while but the ground is thawed and it's time to start some projects outside.

I really hate my downspouts on my gutters washing out my yard and or mowing around them. I was think thinking about installing a drywell on each spout away from the house of course. (i have 4 spouts)

My questions are
1. how big of drywell do i need per down spout?
2. where can i find the dry wells (suitable for my purposes) or can i make them?
3. Any how to's or other information is appreciated.

Thanks in advanced...


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

How big is your roof ?

1" of rain on a 1000 sq ft of roof (25x40 roof) = 600g of water
I'll be setting up a rainwater system, right now I have ~875g of storage ready to go


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Scuba_Dave said:


> How big is your roof ?
> 
> 1" of rain on a 1000 sq ft of roof (25x40 roof) = 600g of water
> I'll be setting up a rainwater system, right now I have ~875g of storage ready to go


My roof is 1,000 square feet actually! With 4 downspouts would i divide the amount of water between them and base my size off of that?

I probably should stored the water however we get plenty of rain here that i don't even water the lawn.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, basically you would split the amount between the 4 downspouts
Tha's assuming the rain is coming down straight....gutters angled evenly to each downspout

Size of dry well also depends upon how fast water seeps into your soil
And how often it rains & how much rain you receive
My 55/300g drums will be above ground
Its a bit of work to dig down & bury a 55g drum

Might look up the weather channel & see what your average rainfall is


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks for the help. Yeah the more i think about it, the dry well may be a bit much for my area. 

I'm trying to come up with other solutions to get the down spouts out of the way!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I ran my front downspout under ground into the garden along my driveway
It's in a 4" perforated pipe & the end comes up to ground level
Its only buried about 6" down

They have a fitting that can go up to grass level for overflow
There are also fancy kits you can buy
If 2 downspouts on the sides are near each other you could dig a trench & run them both to the same drywell
Again depends upon your rainfall & amount of work needed


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

do you have a link to that kit? I don't really need the debris peice simply because i have no trees on my lot. However if the systems isn't too expensive that may be the way to go.

Unfortunately my spouts are all on seperate ends of the house so i would have to have 4 seperate systems.

you've been a great help! thanx.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have seen setups like this at HD & Lowes
Basically you buy the parts you need


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

perfect. i'll post the results!


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

The pop up system is great. I have installed many of them on customers houses back when I was in the biz. Don't skimp and not install the gravel base underneath the pop up. The ground will freeze and end up pushing it up and you will hit it with the mower.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I have seen setups like this at HD & Lowes
> Basically you buy the parts you need


Does Lowe's carry the Debris filter?

Does anyone have any experience with this type of filter?

Can anyone think of drawbacks?

The main possible reason for me installing one would be to prevent corrugated underground piping from getting clogged.

http://www.gutterworks.com/Downspout_debris_filter.htm

http://downspoutfilter.com/


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I never looked to see everything HD or Lowes carried
I only needed 4" pipe & saw the setups nearby
I have the corrugated pipe after reg pipe
Its shallow enough I can dig it up & wash it out
Hope I never have too


----------

